

F.T.C. Opens an Inquiry Into Data Brokers - nohup
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/12/19/technology/ftc-opens-an-inquiry-into-data-brokers.html

======
duncan_bayne
I used GnuCash for a year to organise my own finances. It's good, but in the
end my needs were sufficiently simple that migrating to a LibreOffice
spreadsheet worked just fine.

